# Lorry garages/mechanics near Biggar/Lanark



## MotherOfChickens (8 August 2017)

Hi, anyone know of any that are not Westons at Abington please?


----------



## alibali (8 August 2017)

Campsies in Biggar? Not sure if they do Lorries worth an ask, I have the details of a mobile HGV mechanic from Dumfries way who will travel to that area if you're stuck.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2017)

doh, hadnt thought of Campsies. Its for future reference really, details of any would be great thanks.


----------



## alibali (9 August 2017)

pm'd you


----------

